# Best looking wheel



## k4door (Dec 27, 2011)

What's the best looking wheel on a black CC? I'm about to buy a 2010 CC and want something nice. Coming from the Honda world so what I think looks good on Honda's doesn't look that good on the vdub 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

k4door said:


> What's the best looking wheel on a black CC? I'm about to buy a 2010 CC and want something nice. Coming from the Honda world so what I think looks good on Honda's doesn't look that good on the vdub
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


Hey welcome! What's your price range? I also suggest not going w/any wheel smaller than a 19".


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

whats your budget?


----------



## k4door (Dec 27, 2011)

Was looking for either 19 or 20.. nothing over like 2500

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Disclaimer:
I like to keep the OEM sleeper look.

I wish they were a half inch wider, but that was not enough for me to go with something else. The build quality is insane. If you are not anal about clean and shiny beyond the face then just buy some non-OEM wheels and clean the face and motor on :thumbup:

I chose these:


----------



## k4door (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't really mind the OEM wheel.. but I deff want something different.. my last whip was polished lips with powerdcoated lime green on my 08 civic si and looking amazing.. so trying to get something that is nice and stands out 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Everyone has their own opinion when it comes to wheels. Some prefers aftermarket and others prefer OEM. IMO OEM 5 stars look the best in dark colored CCs. Here's a shot of mine. :beer:


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Agreed, I'm not a fan of OEM wheels either unless you like the stock look. 

$2500 including tires?


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

indeed opinions are like a$$holes :laugh:

Everyone has their own style. Go with what you like.


----------



## k4door (Dec 27, 2011)

That's true... I just have a hard time trying to find something that looks good and will stand out. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

k4door said:


> That's true... I just have a hard time trying to find something that looks good and will stand out.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


Be careful with trying to stand out. Thats when you try to hard. Trying to hard is never a good thing.

In all due respect, if that's your thing, then have at it, but there is so much of that out there that looks like crap. its sooooo easy to get clumped in with the others.

- peace out -


----------



## floridabmx (May 1, 2008)

personally imo 20" bentley mulliner. 

...if you agree check my FS thread!


----------



## Tsquared (Dec 9, 2011)

Sammzway said:


> Everyone has their own opinion when it comes to wheels. Some prefers aftermarket and others prefer OEM. IMO OEM 5 stars look the best in dark colored CCs.


Hella easier to keep clean, too.


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Hey welcome! What's your price range? I also suggest not going w/any wheel smaller than a 19".


Why not smaller than 19"?

Mack


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

CC U L8TR said:


> indeed opinions are like a$$holes :laugh:
> 
> Everyone has their own style. Go with what you like.


This was honestly the toughest decision I had to make, I spent several months sifting though the wheel/tire thread and finally came up with my own style.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

If I had the extra cash, these would be on mine.

http://www.oemwheelsplus.com/audi/18-wheels/au100-18-gunmetal-machined-face-wheels-set.html


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

floridabmx said:


> personally imo 20" bentley mulliner.


this


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

jspirate said:


> Be careful with trying to stand out. Thats when you try to hard. Trying to hard is never a good thing.
> 
> In all due respect, if that's your thing, then have at it, but there is so much of that out there that looks like crap. its sooooo easy to get clumped in with the others.
> 
> - peace out -


dude, the op ran lime green's with polished lips, i don't think he cares if
he stands out a bit.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

k4door said:


> I don't really mind the OEM wheel.. but I deff want something different.. my last whip was polished lips with powerdcoated lime green on my 08 civic si and looking amazing.. so trying to get something that is nice and stands out
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


if you like powder coated options, check out the vmr wheel site.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

planning on these myself for a white 09 h&r springs
http://www.oemwheelsplus.com/volkswagen/vw101-18-gunmetal-machined-face-et45-wheels-set.html


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Very much enjoy my stock Samarkands and they're pretty rare in my area.


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

I like my OEM Audi Q7 20x9


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

*Your 20" Wheels.....*

Hey.....
I love the look of the 20"s on your CC. Just got my 2012 CC R-Line 6MT last week. Posting pics soon.
I had 20" wheels (Lexani LSS-5) on my Audi S4 Cabriolet and it really rode "rock hard".
I kept them & I think they will fit my CC.... 5 x 112, offset should be OK. My only concern is clearance. Will be testing fitting in the Spring.
How is the ride on the CC with the 20's???
Also, I can't wait to "lower" my car...... way too "floaty" compared to my S4.
Any suggestions? I need to be "hunkered down" way more!
Do you have Sport Springs or do you have to go with Coilovers???
Thanks!

Terry


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

Here's some of my favorites out of our lineup of Hartmann wheels




























http://shop.achtuning.com/Hartmann-Wheels-for-VW-CC.aspx


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

TMCCRline said:


> Hey.....
> I love the look of the 20"s on your CC. Just got my 2012 CC R-Line 6MT last week. Posting pics soon.
> I had 20" wheels (Lexani LSS-5) on my Audi S4 Cabriolet and it really rode "rock hard".
> I kept them & I think they will fit my CC.... 5 x 112, offset should be OK. My only concern is clearance. Will be testing fitting in the Spring.
> ...


For me the ride is sporty, not to hard and it's definitly not "floaty" . I'm very happy with this setup. I've got H&R sport springs (40mm) with DCC suspension installed.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Sammzway said:


> Everyone has their own opinion when it comes to wheels. Some prefers aftermarket and others prefer OEM. IMO OEM 5 stars look the best in dark colored CCs. Here's a shot of mine. :beer:


I agree with you but they do look good on CW as well! :thumbup:









:wave:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm not familiar with your "DCC Suspension".....
Are these shocks or coilovers???

Thanks!


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

TMCCRline said:


> I'm not familiar with your "DCC Suspension".....
> Are these shocks or coilovers???
> 
> Thanks!


DCC = shocks
In Germany DCC is the standard suspension for all CC with more than 170 hp. DCC means Dynamic Chassis Control. It adjusts the shocks according to driver inputs and road conditions. There three settings you can select via switch (Comfort, Normal, Sport).


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> DCC = shocks
> In Germany DCC is the standard suspension for all CC with more than 170 hp. DCC means Dynamic Chassis Control. It adjusts the shocks according to driver inputs and road conditions. There three settings you can select via switch (Comfort, Normal, Sport).



So are these shocks already on my CC??
I am in Pennsylvania.

Terry


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Seki said:


> I agree with you but they do look good on CW as well! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take my statement back. 5 stars look good on EVERY CC. That is one fine vehicle you have there sir. :thumbup: Judging by the surroundings, are you in Queens? 

Although i'll get attacked and killed by all the mod heads here but I love the look of a stock clean CC. It also looks very attractive lowered but when I think of all the noise and headaches which follow a lowered car, I go back to drooling over a stock height LOL. In the past, all of my vehicles were dropped on Eibach and they all made creaking noise and had axle issues.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

I’m in Westchester but the picture was taken in Astoria. Yeah it’s hard to drive in NY with a lowered car. As much that I would like to lower it I just can’t. But I’m treading her in soon for a Touareg.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Interlagos or Interlagos reps are my plan. See the Achtuning post (white CC)


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

TMCCRline said:


> So are these shocks already on my CC??
> I am in Pennsylvania.
> Terry


Do you have an "Comfort/Sport" switch on the right side of your shifter? If yes then you have DCC. Otherwise there is only a standard sport suspension installed and not the electronic one.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

floridabmx said:


> personally imo 20" bentley mulliner.
> 
> ...if you agree check my FS thread!


SEX


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Seki said:


> I’m in Westchester but the picture was taken in Astoria. Yeah it’s hard to drive in NY with a lowered car. As much that I would like to lower it I just can’t. But I’m treading her in soon for a Touareg.


Yeah I figured the pic was taken some where in Queens, :laugh:. Oh you're switching over to the Treg side, go for it. TDI i'm guessing? New Tregs look very attractive.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

pEAkfrEAk said:


>


I love those rims, they look so well put together with the car. I have a thing for 5 stars as you can see LOL. Only problem I see with your set up is the tire. Those tires will explode if you hit a pothole hard enough. They look extremely thin/low profile.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

HornetHandler said:


> Why not smaller than 19"?
> 
> Mack


The CC has got a big body, my stock 18s look so tiny on my car. 19s look like the size the car should have come with stock and 20s (with the right drop) looks money.


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

Sammzway said:


> I love those rims, they look so well put together with the car. I have a thing for 5 stars as you can see LOL. Only problem I see with your set up is the tire. Those tires will explode if you hit a pothole hard enough. They look extremely thin/low profile.


Yes, they have a thin/low profile (235/30-20) but will not explode  I'm running these wheels 3 years now (first on my MKV and now on the CC) and hit 2-3 potholes but as you can see, they are still alive  Hankook recommended me a tire pressure of 45psi (3,1bar) in the front and 42psi (2,9bar) in the back.


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

I think these should look pretty good on my Black 2012 CC Sport.










Just waiting on tires and suspension now


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

nixon_jetta2.5 said:


>


What kind of suspension are you on?

Car looks good:thumbup:


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

*This is hands down my favorite CC out there. Partially because she sleeps in my driveway every night.*

My brothers 2011 CC Sport


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

R0A5TEM said:


> My brothers 2011 CC Sport


Nice car and nice rims however really weird color choice for the rims. The thing with CC is that due to the size and style of the car when lowered its given a VIP look. Those lime green and orange colors belong on a tuner car (i.e. 240, sti, civics, etc). If those rims were gold i'd say :thumbup:. I think that particular rim color throws off the car. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

R0A5TEM said:


> I think these should look pretty good on my Black 2012 CC Sport.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These would look great on any CC given that you lower the car. What size are these?


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> Yes, they have a thin/low profile (235/30-20) but will not explode  I'm running these wheels 3 years now (first on my MKV and now on the CC) and hit 2-3 potholes but as you can see, they are still alive  Hankook recommended me a tire pressure of 45psi (3,1bar) in the front and 42psi (2,9bar) in the back.


If that's the case, sign me up. I've always drooled over those Q7 rims but was skeptical about the thin low pros. I've promised myself no rims or suspension work ever since i've leased mine but you guys are making me re-think my decision. God damn you.


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

Sammzway said:


> Nice car and nice rims however really weird color choice for the rims. The thing with CC is that due to the size and style of the car when lowered its given a VIP look. Those lime green and orange colors belong on a tuner car (i.e. 240, sti, civics, etc). If those rims were gold i'd say :thumbup:. I think that particular rim color throws off the car. That's just my opinion.


I can see what you mean and I understand why you would say that by looking at the picture... but this paint job is much more unique than anything else you'll probably ever see. and its not a cheap spray paint job. This is the same paint code they use for the Lamborghini Gallardo Green :laugh:


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

Sammzway said:


> These would look great on any CC given that you lower the car. What size are these?


These are 4 OEM 2008 997 Porsche turbo rims 19x8.5


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

Sammzway said:


> Nice car and nice rims however really weird color choice for the rims. The thing with CC is that due to the size and style of the car when lowered its given a VIP look. Those lime green and orange colors belong on a tuner car (i.e. 240, sti, civics, etc). If those rims were gold i'd say :thumbup:. I think that particular rim color throws off the car. That's just my opinion.


Why you mad?


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

R0A5TEM said:


> Why you mad?


 VERY MAD!!


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Sammzway said:


> Nice car and nice rims however really weird color choice for the rims. The thing with CC is that due to the size and style of the car when lowered its given a VIP look. Those lime green and orange colors belong on a tuner car (i.e. 240, sti, civics, etc). If those rims were gold i'd say :thumbup:. I think that particular rim color throws off the car. That's just my opinion.


I agree, I can also see where trying to be different is going out of the "norm". But yeah, gold, black, or silver w/those polished lips would look money IMO. :thumbup:


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> I agree, I can also see where trying to be different is going out of the "norm". But yeah, gold, black, or silver w/those polished lips would look money IMO. :thumbup:


Thank you for the opinions:thumbup:


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

R0A5TEM said:


> What kind of suspension are you on?
> 
> Car looks good:thumbup:


Fk Pro Coilovers Streetlines. Love them!! they are half way in the perches in the back and all the way down in the front with helper springs


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

I highly recommend these for all your performance driving needs


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

mwurman said:


> I highly recommend these for all your performance driving needs


WagonWERK wheels !! i love them!!! only bad thing u need adapters to make it fit on that 1x112 bolt pattern!!! the offset its amazing and they are very rare wheels!! LMAO


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Bentley's


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

nixon_jetta2.5 said:


> WagonWERK wheels !! i love them!!! only bad thing u need adapters to make it fit on that 1x112 bolt pattern!!! the offset its amazing and they are very rare wheels!! LMAO


haha yeah and i feel there may be an issue with salt in the winter time LMAO


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

mwurman said:


> I highly recommend these for all your performance driving needs


Might as well. :facepalm:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


>


Partial to these myself...


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Here's some of my favorites out of our lineup of Hartmann wheels


I also think these are gorgeous. So simple yet so god damn sexy .


----------

